# Did somebody say PICTURES!?!



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's handsome boy and sure loves the kids! He has a very sweet look about him!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

he is very sweet indeed, everyone loves him here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

Liberty is so handsome and seems right at home in your house!!!
Cute video!!!!!!

How old is Liberty-he looks wonderful!!!


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

He is adorable--sure you want to give him up?! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Liberty is so handsome and seems right at home in your house!!!
> Cute video!!!!!!
> 
> How old is Liberty-he looks wonderful!!!


they say 10 yr plus possibly, but he doesn't act a day over 5 



softballmom said:


> He is adorable--sure you want to give him up?! What a sweetheart!


lol of course i won't want to!!! but i do understand i can't keep them all and once they go to there forever home i can help the next one! 

he really is simply fantastic though someone is going to be very blessed to have the honor of calling him theirs


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

You sound like a great foster mom!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

jimla said:


> You sound like a great foster mom!


why thank you, that is a VERY high complinent!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a handsome boy. I can't imagine he is 10 years old!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Liberty is gorgeous. Looks like he has been there for a long time already. Give him a big kiss from another foster mom.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Mr. Liberty seems quite content right there at your house!!!! Your daughter? She did a wonderful job on the bath!  Shes a good helper and shampooer .


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> He is a handsome boy. I can't imagine he is 10 years old!


I know it's really remarkable, he's just so handsome and very playful



BeauShel said:


> Liberty is gorgeous. Looks like he has been there for a long time already. Give him a big kiss from another foster mom.


Will do, yes it seems like he just always been here he just fit right in and adapted to our schedule right away



KaMu said:


> Mr. Liberty seems quite content right there at your house!!!! Your daughter? She did a wonderful job on the bath!  Shes a good helper and shampooer .


She's actually myneice and she was a great help it was so sweet. She just kept hugging him saying oh I love him! I just love him so much! Defiantly an awww moment lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for helping Liberty start a new lease on life. Your niece looks like a great helper!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What a sweet looking boy. Do I see a foster failure in the future???


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you so much for helping Liberty start a new lease on life. Your niece looks like a great helper!!


Thank you! But the pleasures all mine, fostering is extremely rewarding and im happy to be able to work with such an amazing rescue as great


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

General V said:


> What a sweet looking boy. Do I see a foster failure in the future???


He's VERY sweet and for the other shhhhhhhh lol well just say at thos time I'm in no rush for him to be adopted


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a sweet boy. Thank you for fostering!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Allan's Girl said:


> What a sweet boy. Thank you for fostering!


Thanks for your reply he is very sweet and such a gentlemen


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Liberty's a handsome boy, never would have guessed he was 10, he looks great!

Your niece is adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

How old is Liberty-what a Beautiful Boy!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Liberty's a handsome boy, never would have guessed he was 10, he looks great!
> 
> Your niece is adorable.


He acts it to just this morning he was wrestling with cheza like a pup



Karen519 said:


> How old is Liberty-what a Beautiful Boy!!


 He really is beautiful, they say 10+


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

That and SWEET, this morning he woke me up with kisses


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

Liberty knows the way to your heart!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aireal said:


> That and SWEET, this morning he woke me up with kisses


Awww........these old golds are so very special......


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Liberty knows the way to your heart!!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awww........these old golds are so very special......


Yes he a sneaky heartbreaker lol it astounds he ever managed to end up in a shelter, I mean SERIOUSLY!?! Poor thing and despite how absolutely amazing, sweet, gental and beautiful he is he most likly would have been pts because of his age  

At least GREAT stepped up in time!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have to say my first foster was a failed foster. So I wouldnt be surprised to read here that Liberty stays with you. LOL Daisy and Pawley are my failed fosters.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

BeauShel said:


> Have to say my first foster was a failed foster. So I wouldnt be surprised to read here that Liberty stays with you. LOL Daisy and Pawley are my failed fosters.


Aww how long have you fostered with great?


----------

